# [SOLVED] Diagnostics policy service wont start



## 2muchcoffeeman

spunk.funk said:


> Make sure the *Startup Type* is *Automatic* and that the Service is *Started*.


Well, see, that's the problem: The service won't start. That's what the OP said, too. I'm having the identical problem that the OP is suffering:



Home wife signal is detected, but connection to home wifi network is lost
Attempts to connect to wireless network fail
Attempts to run diagnostics on the connection fail because the DPS will not start
Attempts to start DPS fail, because . . . well, Windows doesn't say why, other than "error 5."


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*

Do not Hijack someone else's thread. I have moved you to your own thread. 
Go to the* Dependency* Tab of the Service and make sure those Services are running as well. Then try the FixIt tool


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

Sorry for the hijack. I figured that since I was experiencing the same issue, it was proper to reply within the same thread. Thanks for moving me to a separate thread.

Am trying a system restore now; will see if that resolves the problem. If not, I'll follow your instructions.

I do recall, when looking at the dependency tab of the DPS, that no other services were listed.

System restore did not complete. I verified that my antivirus program (Kaspersky) was not running, and tried system restore again.

Surprisingly, Windows is now providing me with the option to "undo" the system restore that I just attempted.



How is it possible, and why would I want, to "undo" a system restore that wasn't completed in the first place?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*

If this problem was due to a System Restore, you can undo it. Boot into the *Advanced Boot* menu (Safe Mode etc) here go to *Repair Your Computer*. If that fails it will take you to the *RE* (Recovery Environment) Here type in *chkdsk C: /F* and press enter. Check Disk will try and fix any errors. You can also try *System Restore* from here as well. You may be infected and Kaspersky can't find it. Click on the link for *Virus Help *in my signature, do all of those things and post in that forum for more help.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

system restore has failed on second try, with antivirus program in confirmed "off" mode.

Thanks, spunk.funk, for the tip to use the fixit tool. I followed the link you provided in your post. I appears, however, that to use the tool, one must download it.

And that's the fundamental problem. The computer won't connect to the internet via the home wireless network (I'm posting this via a separate computer, using same wifi network that the problem PC won't connect to). No connection = no download possible. It's my hope that running network diagnostics will fix my connection problem, but to run diagnostics, the Diagnostics Policy Service must be running. And every time I give the "start" command to DPS, Windows issues an error message saying it cannot be started.

I don't think the problem (the inability to connect to wifi) is related to system restore, because the connection problem occurred before I attempted system restore. In any case, I did execute the "undo system restore" maneuver. Then I ran a new restore, using a different restore point. Same result: it didn't complete the restore.

So, now I'll follow your instructions re advanced boot. Thanks for the tip.

BTW: I confirmed that the Diagnostic Policy Service has no upstream or downstream dependencies.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*



> I'm posting this via a separate computer, using same wifi network that the problem PC won't connect to


When you click on the FixIt tool and do not agree to the download, just under the button is a link Advanced-Download to run on a different or disconnected computer where you can save the file to a USB Flash drive and run it from the troubled computer.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

Perfect. Thanks. Am running a disk check now from the advanced boot menu. "Repair Your Computer" was not among the options.

More updates TK.



spunk.funk said:


> When you click on the FixIt tool and do not agree to the download, just under the button is a link Advanced-Download to run on a different or disconnected computer where you can save the file to a USB Flash drive and run it from the troubled computer.


I have done so. Thank you for the advice.

However, none of the options available in the fix-it menu appear to have any relation to the problem my computer is experiencing.

My computer's problem: It won't start the Diagnostic Policy Service. None of the fix-it maneuvers available in the tool seem to deal with this problem. Unless I'm missing something, which is very likely.

Again, the problem is this:


Wifi signal from home network is detected, but not connected
Attempts to connect are unsuccessful
Attempts to run diagnostics on network connection are unsuccessful . . .
. . . because the Diagnostic Policy Service is not running
Attempts to start Diagnostic Policy Service are unsuccessful.
Windows provides no further information about the problem


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*

The FixIt tool is supposed to start services that are not starting because of a virus or corruption. Did you try the FixIt tool? You can also try the manual directions under the FixIt tool to manually fix this.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

I *did not* try the fixit tool. This is because, within the fixit program that I downloaded to a USB drive and loaded on the problem computer, there are 20 different, and very specific, diagnosis/fix applications. None of them appear to be meant to deal with any kind of service. If any of them are meant to "start services that are not starting," you can't tell by the way they are labeled.

A few examples of the fixit tools in the kit:
"Fix Windows (live) Photo Gallery problems in Windows 7 and Vista"
"Fix Windows display problems that text on monitor is not readable"
"Fix problems with programs that can't be installed or uninstalled"

None of the 20 fixit routines have "service" or "diagnostic" in the label. So it's unclear which of these 20 fixit routines is the one to run.

The fixit toolkit does not have a general, generic, "Fix It" utility. It does not appear to give you the option of simply running "FixIt." You have to pick a specific _thing_ to fix, and none of the things listed are remotely related to the problem with my PC.

But again, maybe I'm just overlooking something.

Meantime, I have tried this manual method. It is specified on the FixIt page suggested by spunk.funk:


If the error is related to the Diagnostic Policy Service, follow these steps:
Click the Start button, then type regedit in the Search box.
Right click regedit.exe, then click Run as administrator. If prompted, enter your user name and password and click OK.
Browse to the following key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DPS\Parameters
Right click the key, and click Permissions.
Under Group or user names, select your account.
Under the Allow column in Permissions, make sure the Full Control and Read boxes are checked.
Click Apply, then click OK.

I followed these steps. I was able to navigate to the specified registry directory, to select the account, and to apply Full Control and Read permissions to the account. I was able to click Apply, and OK.

Then I attempted to start the Diagnostic Policy Service. No dice. I got the same "no way" error message as before.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*

Go to Start/Search and type in *devmgmt.msc *Right click the *devmgmt.msc* icon and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Device Manager*, open* Network Adapters.* Right click _each _one, and *Uninstall *it. Once they are uninstalled, right click_ Any _device and choose *Scan For Hardware Changes*. This should start a new hardware wizard and reinstall the adapters.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

Thanks for the instructions. I followed them, to no avail.

I uninstalled each network adapter. No problem.
I ran *Scan for Hardware Changes*. No problem.
The new-hardware wizard began and re-installed the adapters. I got the green-checkmark "ready for use" indicator for each adapter. So far so good.
I attempted to connect to my wireless network. I was prompted for the network key. Hey! this was a promising sign! I hadn't been presented with the network-key dialog before.
But then . . . . same thing: "the connection was unsuccessful." And an attempt at running the diagnostics came to the same end, too: the Diagnostic Policy Service is not running. And my attempt to start it manually was, once again, fruitless.

I'm beginning to think I should reset the router . . . except that this computer I'm using now is connected to the same wireless network, no problem.


----------



## lusakor

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*

When i try to start the "Diagnostic Policy Service" I recive this error
message: (translated from Norwegian)

"windows could not start the Diagnostic Policy Service service on Local
Computer. Error: 5 â€“ Access is Denied"
Girls Pictures


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*

I'm not sure if it will help. But unplug the power to the *Router *and the *Modem*. Plug in just the modem. when all the lights come on then power up the router. Try uninstalling the *Network Adapters *again. And Reinstall them, That's all I know.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*

Hi, go to start ,search and type:- cmd, right click on returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer

Open services and make sure the service is started.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

*Re: Diagnostics policy service wont start*

jenae,

your prescription appears to have done the trick. Thank you!


----------

